# Wisconsin's nine-day 2013 gun-deer season: 226,582



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Preliminary harvest total from Wisconsin's nine-day gun-deer season: 226,582. Down about 7 percent from 2012. That is one big heard to take that many deer!


----------



## jetdrivr (Sep 22, 2004)

Nothing like it used to be. I hunted 7 of the 9 day season with 5 other guys and only one small fork horn buck was taken. Between the over-harvesting (due to inflated DNR deer counts), and more importantly the ever increasing wolf and coyote population, the Wisconsin deer herd is on the decline.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Got a trip planned in Buffalo County next year with my son and nephew with Bluff Country Outfiitters, good to see you guys hunt up that way. Can't wait to go.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I've been hunting Wisconsin, up near Eagle River, since I was a teenager.
People complained about the DNR and over harvesting back then and that was 30 years ago. They will continue to do so for the next 30 years, no doubt.

Jetdrivr, do you remember the CWD and how they handled that? 

Here's a recount of Wisconsin deer seasons since the 1800's. I'm one who thinks their DNR is actually on the ball, trying to manage such a monstrous herd.

http://host.madison.com/sports/recr...cle_66e3c206-ed41-11df-a141-001cc4c002e0.html


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> I've been hunting Wisconsin, up near Eagle River, since I was a teenager.
> People complained about the DNR and over harvesting back then and that was 30 years ago. They will continue to do so for the next 30 years, no doubt.
> 
> Jetdrivr, do you remember the CWD and how they handled that?
> ...


Anything like that from Ohio? Interesting read. Thanks.

About all I could find.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/pub087.pdf


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

why can't Ohio's herd be that big


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I lived in Wisconsin for most of my life and the herd was nice 18 yrs ago then it was on the decline shortly after I started hunting like you all have said due to over harvest and the dumb "CWD" that was found in certain areas. I would love to head home some year for a hunt but I refuse to pay the price they are asking for tags just to come home with nothing but a pot of tag soup.
The wolf tags I hear are WAY over priced, not many hunt yotes from what I hear and the bear population is taking off again due to people applying for tags and know one getting drawn for those areas plus you can't bait for any animal that I know of.


----------

